# Corsair Obsidian 750D - Fehlende Laufwerkslotblenden?



## Plac3bo (27. Oktober 2014)

Schönen guten Morgen an die Community!
Ich habe ein Problem bezüglich meines Obsidian 750D Gehäuses. Ich habe es aus dem Alternate Outlet bezogen, jedoch ohne Blenden für die Laufwerkslots.
Ich habe das Gehäuse seit dem 03.06 dieses Jahres, die Slots waren in der Zeit immer besetzt. Das Gehäuse wird jetzt jedoch verkauft und der Käufer hätte gerne die Slotblenden für das Ding 
Jetzt wüsste ich gerne wie und an wen ich mich wenden soll, um so schnell wie möglich an 2 von den Dingern zu kommen. Ein RMA Fall ist es nicht, und leider habe ich auch keine deutsche Telefonnummer von euch gefunden.
Danke schonmal 

MfG, Plac3bo


----------



## Skyfabs (27. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst auf der Corsair Seite die Dinger nachkaufen :]

Teile und Zubehör für Corsair Gehäuse

Leider gibt es die Blenden nicht direkt für das 750D aber die vom 900D müssten doch auch passen.


----------



## Plac3bo (27. Oktober 2014)

Danke schonmal, aber passen die auch wirklich?


----------



## Plac3bo (27. Oktober 2014)

wow 18,50€ Versand o.o


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Oktober 2014)

Hi Plac3bo,

wir haben die Blenden für das 750D nicht gelistet im Shop. Bitte mache über das Kundenportal die Anfrage auf und lade die Alternate-Rechnung mit hoch im Ticket. Die Part# für die Blenden lautet CC-8930170. Diese eingeben und rechts daneben nochmals auf das Dokument mit der Lupe klicken und im neuen Fenster die Part# bestätigen. Die Ticketnummer kannst du hier dann gerne posten.

Viele Grüße


----------

